# Scientists find tolcapone makes people more compassionate



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Altering brain chemistry makes us more sensitive to inequality


Is this legal for me to put in some people's tea? <.<'


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Amine said:


> Managing my emotions is something I'm very good at. I even make threads about it, you see? IMO that's probably _why_ I don't see it as something to be proud of or derive a sense of achievement from. That is not what controlling your emotions is about. You control them because it is best to control them. If anything I think there is a sort of latent puritanism in the 'personal growth' mindset. It's sanctimonious, perfectionist, almost masochistic even. Like I said in another recent thread, I used to be more about personal growth, now I'm just more about being happy first. So what if I have nothing to be proud of? I'm easier to be around, for others _and_ myself. If a drug's good, hell yeah I'll take it. Life's here to be enjoyed, not to serve as some personal masturbatory exercise.


When scolded for masturbating in public, he said "I wish it were as easy to banish hunger by rubbing my belly."
Diogenes Laërtius


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

Scientist finds toucans make people more compassionate.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

This can be used in rehabilitation. Quickest solution, some people are mentally ill and can't feel compassion such as sociopaths/psychopaths or those who believe in Neo-Nazism and Social-Darwinism. Finally a cure for their mental illness. It should be compulsory for racist people to take.


----------

